# This or That: sports edition



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Pretty straightforward, just an all sports-themed version of the This or That game. Your choices can be between two players, teams, famous games or moments, etc. The only rule is that _you have to choose_. No cop-out answers like "neither"!

I'll start:

NFL playoffs or the NCAA basketball tournament?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

anonymid said:


> Pretty straightforward, just an all sports-themed version of the This or That game. Your choices can be between two players, teams, famous games or moments, etc. The only rule is that _you have to choose_. No cop-out answers like "neither"!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> NFL playoffs or the NCAA basketball tournament?


NFL playoffs

Kobe or Lebron? in thier primes.... rings dont count cause u dont know how many lebron is gonna get in the future


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> NFL playoffs
> 
> Kobe or Lebron? in thier primes.... rings dont count cause u dont know how many lebron is gonna get in the future


I hope he rots in hell, but Lebron.

Chris Paul or Rajon Rondo?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I hope he rots in hell, but Lebron.
> 
> Chris Paul or Rajon Rondo?


awww man thats a tough one.... chris paul is a better scorer.... but imma have to go with rondo cause he gets all those triple doubles... and because he has a hell of a poker face lol

Tom Brady or Peyton Manning?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Tom Brady, it's not even close. Peyton is brutal in the playoffs and lucky to have gone up against one if the worst Super Bowl teams ever.

If you were starting a franchise, would you take Trout or Hernandez?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Trout, easily

Who will throw for more touchdowns next season Andrew Luck or RG3?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Passing- Luck

DH or no DH?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No DH, or at least make it so that the entire league has one or not now that interleague is a season long thing.

Watch baseball on TV or listen on the radio?


BTW.. love this thread idea, Anonymid.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

TV.

Bill Russell or Wilt Chamberlain?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Wilt

Barry Sanders or Walter Payton?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Barry Sanders

Deion Sanders or Leon Sandcastle


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Heh, Deion.

Bo Jackson playing football or Bo Jackson playing baseball?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Roberto Alomar or Ryne Sandberg


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Robbie.

Fenway Park or Wrigley Field?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Wrigley (could very easily be wrong about it though)

Cubs or White Sox


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

White Sox.

Bryce Harper or Mike Trout?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Trout

Montana or Young


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Montana.

Seven-game series or single elimination?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

single elimination

nfc or afc


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

AFC

Golf or tennis?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tennis

49ers dynasty or Steelers dynasty


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Niners.

DiMaggio hitting in 56 straight or Williams hitting .406?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

.406 

Scottie Pippen or Kevin McHale


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Buerhle said:


> .406
> 
> Scottie Pippen or Kevin McHale


Scottie, but admittedly I didn't get to see McHale play.

Gretzky or Lemieux?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Gretzky 

Emmitt Smith or Barry Sanders


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Barry.

Andre Dawson or Tim Raines?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Raines

Usain Bolt or Michael Phelps?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Phelps

Greg Maddux or John Smoltz

(I want to do more interesting ones, too lazy. Like this thread a lot btw)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Smoltz.

Kirk Gibson's World Series home run or Joe Carter's?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kirk Gibson

RAMS Kurt Warner or Cardinals Kurt Warner
(won't include NYG Warner, lol)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

rams

miracle in the Meadowlands I 





or Miracle in the Meadowlands II


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I

RG3 or Andrew Luck

(these guys were just saying Luck wasnt that good, on the radio. Couldn't disagree more)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Luck

Red Sox or Yankees?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Red Sox . I hate the Yankees.

Sacramento Kings or Seattle Supersonics?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sonics! 


HR derby or Slam Dunk contest?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

HR Derby, though I don't watch either one 


Boxing or MMA?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

MMA 


Pete Rose, (The Hit King) should he be inducted to the HoF or not?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely should be inducted. Thanks to Paul Giamatti's dead father, a trend was sparked of people not being able to seperate what the guy actually did while playing and what he might have done off the field.

More dramatic scoring runs (and comebacks): NBA or NHL?


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

NBA

Russell Wilson or Andrew Luck


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Luck.

Which do you like more, Fenway or Wrigley?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Wrigley

Flyers or Penguins?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Previously would have said Penguins (since I've never been the biggest fan of the Flyers), but the Crosby era (along with the post-2004-2005 lockout era of all new players) stopped making me like them anymore, so I'll begrudgingly say the Flyers. But really, I would have said "neither".



Josh2323 said:


> NBA


Booooo! (I take it you're a basketball fan, and not a hockey one, lol).

Ron Artest or Chad "attention *****" Johnson (I refuse to call them Metta World Peace and Chad Ochocinco)?


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

> Booooo! (I take it you're a basketball fan, and not a hockey one, lol).


Yeah, nothing against hockey...I just never got into it


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Chad because his antics were all in fun. Artest, I think, is legitimately insane. 

What's more impressive? Hitting for the cycle or throwing a no hitter?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a tough one, but I'd go with throwing a no hitter.

NHL playoffs or NBA playoffs?


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

NHL playoffs...but i am biased being Canadian, I think NHL overtime provides more thrills and leads to more upsets.

The finals though i always side with the NBA, it is usually more entertaining in terms of matchups.

Spurs or Thunder (2013) ?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

OKC, for some reason i hate the spurs

Beijing Olympics 2008 or London Olympics 2012


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Tough one, I wish I could say Vancouver. But I would go with Bejing because I was able to watch more of it on TV due to the timings.


Ty Cobb or Honus Wagner?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wagner.

Old-school Buccaneers unis or Patriots unis?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

gotta go with the creamsicles!!!

McNabb or Cunningham


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cunningham--aka QB Eagles:






- - -

Mister Met or Youppi?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Youppi! 

True or False? a WR will gain 2k yards this season


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

False.

Mookie Wilson or Mookie Blaylock?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Blaylock (aka pearl jam)

Houston Oilers or Montreal Expos


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

expos!

chargers powder blue or eagles kelly green


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Eagles. I've always thought the Chargers' powder-blues were kind of overrated.

Kareem in _Airplane_ or Kareem on _Jeopardy_?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Airplane

Jets or Giants


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Giants.

Doc Gooden or Doc Halladay?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Halladay.

Darryl Strawberry or Eric Davis


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Davis!










- - -

Steve Smith or Steve Smith?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

No wrong answer!

Steve Smith the WR. He had some hilarious TD celebrations.






This may have been asked before but going to a Baseball game or going to a Football game?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Baseball game.

Track and Field or Swimming?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Swimming! definately my favorite Olympic sport 2 watch other than table tennis xD!

will a women ever play in the NBA, NHL, MLB, or NFL? yes or no? been hearing alot about this Brittney Grinder possibly being drafted by the Mavericks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not in the near future, I don't think. Britney Griner is awesome, but I don't see her actually making a team. I think the most plausible scenario in any sport would be a woman who could throw a great knuckleball making it as a pitcher in MLB.

Ripken or Jeter?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Jeter

Orioles or Bluejays


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Blue Jays


If you could only have one on your team, Harper or Trout?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Harper.

Slugfest or pitchers' duel?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pitchers duel.

Cam Newton or RG3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam Newton, easy, we share a name, and i hate rg3

Rex Ryan or Rob Ryan?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Rex Ryan, but I'm hoping the Jets get a new coach...

Mike Shanahan or Bill Belichick


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Hoodie, of course!

Olympic Hockey or World Cup Soccer?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Olympic hockey.

Greg Maddux or Randy Johnson?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Randy 

Carlos Quentin or Zack Grienke


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Grienke, without a doubt. 


The Masters or The U.S. Open?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^ haha not sure if u mean the US open in golf or tennis

if its the tennis 1 then ill take the US open, if its the golf 1 ill take the masters!

Better OT in this years draft
Eric Fisher or Luke Joekel


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Luke Joekel 

Who would you rather have in their prime, Tim Duncan or Dirk Nowitzki?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Duncan.

Wade Boggs or Tony Gwynn?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Boggs

Karl Malone or Charles Barkley


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Barkley

Westbrook or McCoy


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Westbrook

Maclin or desean Jackson


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

Ozzie Guillen or Lou Pinella?

Both as coaches, not players.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ozzie.

David Wright or Evan Longoria?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Longoria 


A.J Green or Megatron?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Megatron

'85 Bears D or '00 Ravens D


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bears.

Spud Webb or Muggsy Bogues?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Muggsy

Piazza or Posey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Piazza.

Don Mattingly or Keith Hernandez?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mattingly.

Ditka or a hurricane? The name of the hurricane is 'Hurricane Ditka'.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Da Bulls or Da Bears?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Bulls

Shelby Miller or Shelby Mustang


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

You are a dork. The mustang.

Geno Smith or EJ Manuel?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Geno Smith (but Matt Barkley is clearly best) 









Who is more likely to win a Superbowl in his career Andy Reid (Chiefs) or Chip Kelly (Eagles)?


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Limmy said:


> Geno Smith (but Matt Barkley is clearly best)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chip Kelly, but the odds are low

Next:
Re-build your (baseball) team by trading for a handful of high-ranked prospects and building the farm system or spending hundreds of millions in the offseason on free agents for one chance at a World Series?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Building the farm.

The college football overtime format, or the NFL overtime format?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

College format

are you superstitious? (ie. pregame rituals to bring good luck)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nah.

Expand instant replay in baseball, or keep it as it is?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Keep it as is 


Get tackled by Ray Lewis with no pads or get the ring with Iron Mike Tyson for a 1 min?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Ray Lewis, cause atleast that way I could keep my ears 

Is Michael Vick still the fastest QB in the NFL? Yes or No


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

NO RG3 is.

Who is the better QB of all time, Dan Marino or John Elway?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I think Montana is better than both of them, but ill take Elway over Marino, its all about the rings

is the NFC East still the best division in football? yes or no


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nope, and that hasn't been true in a while , I don't think.

Seahawks or 49ers?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Seahawks.

Does LA deserve another pro football team and should it be Jacksonville?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

They deserve it more than Jacksonville does thats for sure,

Who wins more games in 2013 Andy Reid or Chip Kelly?


----------

